# (LLW) passed away



## ronparise (May 2, 2016)

posted by Jim Pappas on the facebook, worldmark group


I am very sad to report that Louise L Wong (LLW) passed away today at noon. She was an incredible owner advocate and educator on using the Worldmark system. I will miss her very much.
Her husband Kwan informed me this evening and asked that I update her online communities.


----------



## rhonda (May 2, 2016)

Oh, goodness -- so sorry to read this.  She was brave, indeed.  

I will so very much miss her voice of reason and "exactness."  Farewell sweet, Louise.  Wishing comfort and peace to her family.


----------



## Born2Travel (May 2, 2016)

Oh, no... so sorry to hear this.  RIP Louise.


----------



## pedro47 (May 2, 2016)

ronparise said:


> posted by Jim Pappas on the facebook, worldmark group
> 
> 
> I am very sad to report that Louise L Wong (LLW) passed away today at noon. She was an incredible owner advocate and educator on using the Worldmark system. I will miss her very much.
> Her husband Kwan informed me this evening and asked that I update her online communities.



RIP Louise L. Wong you will be miss by all your Worldmark associates on this web site.


----------



## GrayFal (May 2, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> RIP Louise L. Wong you will be miss by all your Worldmark associates on this web site.



So sorry to hear this.  She last posted on TUG 4/28


----------



## samara64 (May 3, 2016)

She was a wonderful person and always ready to help.

I will miss her. RIP .


----------



## presley (May 3, 2016)

I'm so sad to read this. She has always been a very sweet online helper for me. I hope I told her how much I appreciated her over the time we communicated online. Prayers of healing to her family.


----------



## Pat H (May 3, 2016)

So sad to hear. Condolences to her family.


----------



## Summit1231 (May 3, 2016)

Very sorry and our thoughts are with her family. Louise was very gracious to have shared so much of her knowledge.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I haven't visited the wmowners forum in a while.
Sorry to hear about LLW. She helped me out when I was first bought WM back in 2007. Her stickies on the wmowners forums were also very helpful. She will be missed.


----------



## brigechols (May 7, 2016)

She was a wise soul. Helped me to understand the WM system which eventually led to my initial purchase. RIP...


----------



## herillc (May 8, 2016)

RIP... She shared so much valuable info with other WM owners and was always ready to help. 10 years ago, i bought WM which was my first timeshare purchase thanks to LLW. She will be missed...


----------

